# portrait of seven



## stanya

I have started a new project,, it is bday present for my mum, I am going to draw all her grand kids on one big page. started with my daughter:

time lapse video is here to watch how the drawing has been created; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6gRQXEIVyA


----------



## Jeff

Love it Stanya! great job and yep the time lapse is supercool. 
great contrast and shading as always


----------



## DLeeG

Great work. What are you using under your hand to protect the drawing?


----------



## stanya

Thank you Jeff and Dleeg, it is my first time lapse video, will make it of all of the seven portraits on this project. 
To protect the drawing i'm using only a piece of paper


----------



## Frailey

*Wow!!*

Absolutely Beautiful !!! It still amazes me to see the raw beautiful talent artist have especially portrait drawings. More beautiful and touching then a photograph. Your mother will be speechless when she receives it.


----------



## stanya

Second of seven is ready ,, its my nephew ,, his name is Maxim,, here is the link for time lapse video: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcrc24qEXZE&feature=player_embedded

and the portrait itself:








[/URL]


----------



## Jeff

You're putting on a shading and texture clinic. Great job!! this thing will be a priceless family heirloom for sure.


----------



## DLeeG

You must have the steadiness hands. You create the delicate details. Wonderful work.


----------



## stanya

3rd in the row is my other nephew Simon,, video will follow shortly


----------



## TerryCurley

Very impressive!


----------



## DLeeG

Really remarkable.


----------



## stanya

link of time lapse video of the third drawing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq0Xcg2-4uw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## chanda95

Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## cjm1972

Wow, amazing work, really well done.


----------



## stanya

My son Eddie,, 4th out of seven,, link for time lapse video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEmqtlphZiI&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## TerryCurley

Fantastic. You have a large family, bless you, it's not easy raising kids.


----------



## chanda95

It's great Stanya! I love your video as well. You have serious talent.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

These are looking very good! Can't wait to see the remaining 3.. Going to watch the vids this afternoon! Thanks for sharing

D


----------

